# Other bands that sound like Symphony X?



## SeanC (Jun 11, 2007)

I've really been wanting to find a new band latey thats similar to Symphony X. What I really love about Symphony X is how they're really heavy but at the same time very melodic and almost mellow. Its hard to describe, like with Symphony X I can just put on their music and totally chill out and be relaxed while listening to it where most other music I listen to gets me all fired up and ready to kick ass. I hope you guys understand what I'm getting at. I know you guys will mention Dream Theater, but I never got too into them, but I suppose theyre still up the same alley I'm looking for. Any suggestions?


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 11, 2007)

Not exactly like them, but check out Adagio.


----------



## SeanC (Jun 11, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Not exactly like them, but check out Adagio.



Dude...thank you, this is exactly the kind of stuff I'm looking for. I'm listened to sound samples on Amazon and I'm really liking what I hear so far. Any albums in particular I should check out?


----------



## Your Majesty (Jun 11, 2007)

Take a listen to Kamelot. Similiar but not them same, sort of. Check them out and you might enjoy it.


----------



## SeanC (Jun 11, 2007)

Your Majesty said:


> Take a listen to Kamelot. Similiar but not them same, sort of. Check them out and you might enjoy it.



Awesome, havn't heard them either. I love this kind of heavy epic stuff.

Great suggestions so far. Any others?


----------



## Makelele (Jun 11, 2007)

Vic Rattlehead said:


> Dude...thank you, this is exactly the kind of stuff I'm looking for. I'm listened to sound samples on Amazon and I'm really liking what I hear so far. Any albums in particular I should check out?



The album "Underworld" is quite good.


----------



## Regor (Jun 11, 2007)

Umm... Dream Theater? Cuz they're a freakin DT clone.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 11, 2007)

Vic Rattlehead said:


> Dude...thank you, this is exactly the kind of stuff I'm looking for. I'm listened to sound samples on Amazon and I'm really liking what I hear so far. Any albums in particular I should check out?



Ive heard their most recent one and it ruled face. so go for that one. I Also might suggest the band Andromeda (Their first disc, Extension of the Wish is awesome).
You might also want to try:
Twisted into form (The band, not the album)



Regor said:


> Umm... Dream Theater? Cuz they're a freakin DT clone.



 thats like the time you told me Iced Earth was an iron maiden clone


----------



## Alpo (Jun 11, 2007)

Regor said:


> Umm... Dream Theater? Cuz they're a freakin DT clone.



Symphony X is a Dream Theater clone? 

Having listened to both bands extensively, and being a fan of both, I can say they're about as similar as Iron Maiden and Napalm Death.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 11, 2007)

Alpo said:


> Symphony X is a Dream Theater clone?
> 
> Having listened to both bands extensively, and being a fan of both, I can say they're about as similar as Iron Maiden and Napalm Death.



Well, they both write songs. I guess that got that.


----------



## No ConeSS (Jun 11, 2007)

Circus Maximus - The First Chapter


----------



## Seedawakener (Jun 11, 2007)

Sea of lies is an exact copy od under a glass moon...  No, Dream theater doesnt sound anything like SX. I love both bands, I dont know any except adagio that sounds like Symphony X... But Angra's first album, holy land, is worth checking out! Awesome prog album and I get similar vibes even though it sounds nothing like Symphony X.


----------



## Cheap Poison (Jun 12, 2007)

I second Andromeda , Adagio , and Circus maximus !!!

Not exacly like symphony but you might want to check Era Vulgaris (the band not the Queens of staone age album )
Pagan's mind (is a bit more upbeat happy as symphony)


----------



## No ConeSS (Jun 12, 2007)

How could I forget Magnitude 9? Doh! Check out Rob Johnson's interview on in the interview section.


----------



## Arivergandez (Jun 12, 2007)

To Mera


----------



## Espaul (Jun 12, 2007)

No ConeSS said:


> Circus Maximus - The First Chapter



Ace album and song! Cool that you guys have heard about them.. the bassplayer in my band talks a lot with the circus guys 


aaanyways... Check out Beyond Twilight. They take the prog thing a bit longer than symphony x. A bit more exprimental and less power metal. Maybe your thing is power metal, then that is a bit of a downside. You should check it out. I only have 2 of 3 albums, but I think any of the albums kick ass!


----------



## maskofduality (Jun 12, 2007)

lol Dream Theater and Symphony X aren't clones of each other at all.

But to answer the question, yes Circus Maximus would be a great band to get into in regards to that Symphony X/Dream Theater sound. They're kinda too good at it though, sometimes it's a bit creepy and unoriginal for me, but that's only when I'm not in the mood for them.


----------



## goth_fiend (Jun 13, 2007)

circus maximus is awesome, you should also check out koyaanisqatsy (instrumental prog=awesome), savage circus, adagio if they havent already been mentioned and nightscape (not really sym X style, but still awesome.) also matt moliti's dark empire is awesome too (cool guy as well)

and of coarse kamelot owns your soul!


----------



## Naren (Jun 13, 2007)

Regor said:


> Umm... Dream Theater? Cuz they're a freakin DT clone.



 I hope you're not serious about that. 

If you are, then you've never heard Symphony X before.


----------

